# Reverse Engineering Beersmith



## esssee (19/4/13)

I have been using Beersmith for about a year now (ever since I moved to a Mac).

I have to admit, a lot of the fields have been befuddling me, but I have found a great way to work them out.

What you do, is you barrel ahead through a brew day, get confused why you fell short on final volume, but hit all of your Gravity numbers, and voila, you discover the bit that tells you how much water you SHOULD have started with.

Sure as hell beats reading a manual.


----------



## MastersBrewery (19/4/13)

yep that's they way I work with most software


----------



## wbosher (19/4/13)

It's quite spooky how close the numbers are once you plug in your gear...witchcraft...


----------



## MastersBrewery (19/4/13)

wbosher said:


> It's quite spooky how close the numbers are once you plug in your gear...witchcraft...


This is how I dialed my rig in! But once sorted hell within a few hundred ml


----------

